# C's will win 18th if they advance past Cavs



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

So say the C's make it up past Bron Bron and the Cavs...just saying. As many of you know Paul Pierce annually owns Ron Artest, and Bruce Bowen is no longer in a spurs uniform. These two seemingly insignificant facts could be the key to Paul Pierce carrying the Celtics to an 18th championship. Why? It's possible right, KG?
San Antonio has Phoenix's number, the Lakers won't lose to a undermanned Jazz team. The Magic may survive the hawks, will crush the bucks. With KG, Sheed, Perkins and Baby roaming the blocks Superman is due for foul trouble. Vince Carter shoots too much and rondo will clamp down on Nelson. So just suppose all of these things fall into place...then maybe...just maybe...the Celtics will own an 18trophy. :basketballplaya::wave::cheers::king:"peace2:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great thread!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Mentioning Sheed in the post in a positive light = fail.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

...Atleast you're optomistic.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Now that we're up 3-2 im starting to get hype. That win convinced me that Lebron just doesn't care haha. :baseldance:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

TheTruth34 said:


> Now that we're up 3-2 im starting to get hype. That win convinced me that Lebron just doesn't care haha. :baseldance:


I agree but it ain't over til it's over, but I feel the fight has gone out of the cavs now


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I still think that they don't have much of a chance to win it all, but geeze these old guys plus Rondo just won't quit. Orlando VS Boston should be fun.


----------



## and1king (Jan 15, 2010)

These old guys no longer look like old guys. Their defense is back, and you would like to think that our team chemistry should be starting to gel now. The additions of Wallace, Robinson, and Finley may have made the locker room a little off-balance late in the regular season. Now, we look a lot like we did back in 08 - if not better....


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

and1king said:


> These old guys no longer look like old guys. Their defense is back, and you would like to think that our team chemistry should be starting to gel now. The additions of Wallace, Robinson, and Finley may have made the locker room a little off-balance late in the regular season. Now, we look a lot like we did back in 08 - *if not better*....


Don't get ahead of yourself. That team (along with the '04 Pistons) were the best defensive teams since the early 90's. This team is good, but not historically good.


----------



## and1king (Jan 15, 2010)

VanillaPrice said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself. That team (along with the '04 Pistons) were the best defensive teams since the early 90's. This team is good, but not historically good.


Maybe not historically good over the course of a season - but they have been pretty darn good for the last 4 games, going back to game 4 of the Cleveland series. Tony Allen is James Posey of '08. He's not the shooter Posey was, but he's a much better athlete, which should translate into being a better defender. Rasheed Wallace is PJ Brown of '08. To me, Sheed for PJ is an upgrade all the way around - aside from the technicals. Rondo is 2 years better and so is Perk and Big Baby. Add a rejuvenated big three to that, and sprinkle a little Michael Finley and Nate Robinson here and there - and I smell rings. Emphasis on the plural. If Rondo becomes the best player on that team, the Big 3 and co. should be able to provide a supporting cast for the next 2 years at least.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

and1king said:


> Maybe not historically good over the course of a season - but they have been pretty darn good for the last 4 games, going back to game 4 of the Cleveland series. Tony Allen is James Posey of '08. He's not the shooter Posey was, but he's a much better athlete, which should translate into being a better defender. Rasheed Wallace is PJ Brown of '08. To me, Sheed for PJ is an upgrade all the way around - aside from the technicals. Rondo is 2 years better and so is Perk and Big Baby. Add a rejuvenated big three to that, and sprinkle a little Michael Finley and Nate Robinson here and there - and I smell rings. Emphasis on the plural. If Rondo becomes the best player on that team, the Big 3 and co. should be able to provide a supporting cast for the next 2 years at least.


They played a terrific defensive (and overall) series against the Cavs. I'm not disputing that. But, the Magic's offensive is simply far more advanced and plain old better then the Cavs "give the ball to LeBron and get out of the way" offense. Tony Allen is definiatly a strong defender, but he doesn't have the size that Posey had, and let's face it, he's got a very low basketball IQ. 'Sheed has played one good game this entire season. PJ Brown (or anything remotely usefull) he is not. Rondo is the only one that has improved drastically from that title run but he's still no superstar and I'm doubting that he can be the number one option on a championship calibur team once his three HOFer's hang 'em up. Not a stab at Rondo, he's *very* good, but I just can't see it at this time. This is the Celtics last chance for a ring, with this roster at least.


----------



## and1king (Jan 15, 2010)

VanillaPrice said:


> They played a terrific defensive (and overall) series against the Cavs. I'm not disputing that. But, the Magic's offensive is simply far more advanced and plain old better then the Cavs "give the ball to LeBron and get out of the way" offense. Tony Allen is definiatly a strong defender, but he doesn't have the size that Posey had, and let's face it, he's got a very low basketball IQ. 'Sheed has played one good game this entire season. PJ Brown (or anything remotely usefull) he is not. Rondo is the only one that has improved drastically from that title run but he's still no superstar and I'm doubting that he can be the number one option on a championship calibur team once his three HOFer's hang 'em up. Not a stab at Rondo, he's *very* good, but I just can't see it at this time. This is the Celtics last chance for a ring, with this roster at least.


Can't really argue with that. I will say this about the Magic - if we don't have to double team Howard, and we can stay home on the shooters, we will have a shot at winning this round in 5 or 6. 

I'm a Celtic fan - so admittedly I am very optimistic about this team and the direction we're headed in the immediate future. Anyhow, can't wait for tonight's game!!!!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> Tony Allen is definiatly a strong defender, but he doesn't have the size that Posey had, and let's face it, he's got a very low basketball IQ. 'Sheed has played one good game this entire season.


On the bright side, Tony Allen's size is really only a disadvantage against guys like LeBron and 'Melo. There's no one left with the size to overpower him (except maybe Artest, but they aren't putting Tony in to guard Ronnie Postal). And with all due respect, 'Sheed's had more than one good game this playoff season. I've been shocked, but since the second round he's played acceptably. And he's done the job against Dwight that they've asked (so far).



VanillaPrice said:


> This is the Celtics last chance for a ring, with this roster at least.


Until LeBron signs here this summer. :bsmile:


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

So whats up...!? i mean, am i the only one who thought we'd man-handle the magic? Vince is much worse than Hedo. KG's back and hype and it's showing. Pierce is back to his confident antics and I must say while most players crash and burn when they start trash-talking pierce always backs it up. He outplayed Lebron, and Kobe 2 years ago and while he didn't quiet outplay Lebron this year, the rest of the team did. So hot or cold, it doesn't matter. This team is too good, too deep, too experienced and too smart. Finals MVP - Rajon Rondo. The 2010 NBA Champion, Boston Celtics. :whiteflag: (kobe)


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Again...not to get everyone overjoyed, but I DID call it. 1 more win. 1 more win away from what i said. crazy. :baseldance:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not over yet.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

TheTruth34 said:


> Again...not to get everyone overjoyed, but I DID call it. 1 more win. 1 more win away from what i said. crazy. :baseldance:


I'm with you bro! Do this!:explosion:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good call.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

This loss definitely stings, but at the start of the playoffs nobody expected the Celtics to go anywhere. In the end it came down to one close game, with one of the starters being out due to injury. The Celtics should feel good about what they accomplished.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

It doesn't bother me. They lost their defensive anchor in game six and still nearly won the title. They gave everything they had and had Doc just taken Ray Allen out of the game they might have won. The lack of defensive rebounding and Ray Allen's suckitude was just too much to overcome.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the best finals series of my lifetime. Hopefully your're back next year, because I know we will be!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Thanks for the best finals series of my lifetime. Hopefully your're back next year, because I know we will be!


Same. In the end I enjoyed that series a lot, and I wouldn't have if I didn't feel Boston was a threat to beat the Lakers.

Now if the Lakers had a healthy Bynum, then they wouldn't be at all.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Had Boston had a healthy Perkins LA would have a losing record in the Finals.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Had Boston had a healthy Perkins LA would have a losing record in the Finals.


Will considering the Lakers blew them out twice with a hobbled Bynum and Boston never won by more than double digits I doubt anyone outside of maybe some bitter celtic fans would agree with you.

And considering scoring was at a premium I would of rather had Perkins out there than Sheed dropping 15 points. The Lakers had 4 shot attempts on three different possesions and still didn't score.

But I know this stings so I'll let you slide.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The only blowout was the game that Perkins was injured. So, again, I have no idea what you're talking about. Unless you're talking about the Cavs. They blew Boston out twice.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

We won and you lost. 2008 we did not have ariza and bynum and we got gasol mid season, we did not make any excuses, stop making excuses, actually you would have lost anyways if perkins was there, celts could not score at the end and perkins would not and could not do anything about that, rasheed played really well 11 pts, 8 reb 2 blk, 2 ast, and last time I checked he is 6’11” big body


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

onelakerfan said:


> we did not make any excuses, stop making excuses,


Apparently you weren't here in 2008. The angry, bitter Laker fans made approximately 3.2 million posts in the 48 hours following the pasting about how it never would have happened if Shaqueem Abdul Chamberussell had been there. No other reasons aside from his general awesomeness. I think I've simply pointed out that what killed Boston last night was Ray Allen and their inability to control the defensive glass (and now that I'm finally watching the game I don't see how this can be rationally argued). And that that was to be expected with their best defensive rebounder out with injury.


----------

